# spayed today...breathing fast



## .13124

Cici got spayed today, I was heartbroken when I went to pick her up. She was shaking and looked so sad she could bearly keep her head up . She still has some anesthesia though so it seemed normal. 

It's been 4 hours now and about two hours ago she started to breathe hard/fast and has been doing so since. Is this normal? She also seems like she's in great pain, but can't give her her medecine or food untill 8pm. 
I read somewhere on the Internet that for small breeds some people give them some kind of syrup to keep their blood sugar up because if it lowers too much it could cause difficulty breathing? Any input on that and what kind of syrup if any? She's been drinking water fine though.. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## pippersmom

Awwww, poor sweet girl. I can't answer your questions but just want to say I can imagine how hard it must have been for you to see her so scared. Poor little thing. Hopefully by tomorrow she will feel better.


----------



## TLR

Dogs frequently pant when they are in pain. How fast is her respiratory rate?


----------



## jmm

It could be secondary to pain medication, because she is in pain, or a complication. I would contact your vet.


----------



## Ladysmom

You need to call your vet asap. If the office is closed call the ER vet in your area.

Did she come home with pain meds?


----------



## lmillette

Oh poor little Cici. Like the others said it could be from being in pain and being uncomfortable. I would give the vets office a call to see what they say. Keep us posted. And give sweet Cici a gentle hug for me.


----------



## zooeysmom

Poor baby and poor momma! I don't want to scare you, but I would contact the vet ASAP. The rapid breathing concerns me.

Hugs,


----------



## Furbabies mom

Praying for little Cici, hoping everything is OK.


----------



## .13124

TLR said:


> Dogs frequently pant when they are in pain. How fast is her respiratory rate?


She has 180 breaths per minute or I'm not sure what it's called. Is there a normal rate?


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124

Ladysmom said:


> You need to call your vet asap. If the office is closed call the ER vet in your area.
> 
> Did she come home with pain meds?


Yes she came with pain meds but we were told not to give her any untill 8pm :\. Her vet's office is closed already, and my BF keeps saying its probably due to her pain, but I don't know it's just scarry, I don't know if I should wait to see after I give her her med (in 2hrs) or maybe wait until tomorrow to see how she's doing? On her papers it said pain can cause the rapid breathing, but then it also said to watch out for it.. So I'm not sure how fast is too fast? Or how long is too long?


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## zooeysmom

I've been through spays with countless dogs--rapid breathing of any type is not normal. Please take her to emergency.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I read if your pet is using abdominal muscles to breathe , gasping, making loud noises, taking shallow breaths, panting in excess, or exhalation seems difficult, seek emergency care.


----------



## jmm

Is that her heart rate or how many breaths she takes per minute? No matter, if you are concerned I would get her evaluated ASAP. If she is truly having trouble breathing you do not want to wait and see.


----------



## shellbeme

Nora I'm so sorry to hear she's having a rough time. It is absolutely ok to call the vet to check, if the vet is closed, some vets have emergency numbers-and if that doesn't work I'd check with an emergency vet clinic. We are fortunate enough to have one just up the road. I would call to ask to be sure just because if there are complications things can get carried away rather quickly. Keep us posted!


----------



## allheart

jmm said:


> Is that her heart rate or how many breaths she takes per minute? No matter, if you are concerned I would get her evaluated ASAP. If she is truly having trouble breathing you do not want to wait and see.


 
Truly agree. Always best anything that appears out of the ordinary, take the baby to the ER.

When you can, let us know how she is doing.

Saying prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom

BellaNotte said:


> Yes she came with pain meds but we were told not to give her any untill 8pm :\. Her vet's office is closed already, and my BF keeps saying its probably due to her pain, but I don't know it's just scarry, I don't know if I should wait to see after I give her her med (in 2hrs) or maybe wait until tomorrow to see how she's doing? On her papers it said pain can cause the rapid breathing, but then it also said to watch out for it.. So I'm not sure how fast is too fast? Or how long is too long?
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


Don't try to second guess what the instructions mean. Please call your vet!


----------



## poochie2

Please get her checked out . The panting is very concerning. Dogs may pant if they are in pain and also if they have a fever.
Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## lovemyfluffs

Praying for little CiCi and her pain. Hope everything checks out ok.


----------



## luckylacy

Im believe its Karo Syrup to help with blood sugar level. I know its scary. Ill say a prayer for u and for her!


----------



## .13124

Cici is now doing better . I called the emergency pet clinic which is 30mins away, and they said to either take her or just watch her closely for a bit and wait until after her pain medication. I moved her to her pillow bed and shes breathing normal so I think she's more comfortable and maybe she was hot where she was previously because it was wool. She looks a little more lively but still in pain so doesn't move. 

Is there anything you did for your fluffs to make them feel more comfortable? Can they go potty? She's been drinking a good amount of water but she hasn't tried to walk. I have put her on the potty pad but she just sits or lays down. Thanks everyone for your support 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## spookiesmom

It's Nutracal, available at a vet. Or you can use Pedialite for human babies in astringent if she won't drink. ER vet would be my first choice.


----------



## maggieh

Hope your baby is better this morning. It's been a few years but I don't recall any of my fluffs ever having a difficult time with a spay. They were all a bit lethargic the first night but by the next day were perking up quite a bit. I never had the need for a lot of pain meds either - the first day or two and that was it. I suppose I've just been lucky with them!


----------



## Furbabies mom

How is Cici? Hoping she had a good night! I'm with Maggie, all of my females spays were very routine. Praying that she's back to herself today!


----------



## edelweiss

Lisi had some of the same symptoms and it turned out she was allergic to the internal stitches! It took a while to figure it out, but w/time it was clear. I hope your baby is doing better now & it was just pain---not just---but pain! Please let us know what is up.


----------



## lmillette

Nora, let us know how little Cici is doing today. I hope she is in less pain and feeling more like her sweet self.


----------



## lynda

Just read this thread and hope Cici is doing better this morning. Give her a gentle hug from me, poor baby.


----------



## .13124

Thank you everyone for your support.. Cici is doing much better today! I was so happy when I saw her walking and wagging her tail. I can now pick her up without her having much pain if any at all . She's breathing normally, and giving lots of kisses! <3 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## zooeysmom

So glad she's better! Was very worried!


----------



## lmillette

So happy to hear she is doing better today! I was worried all last night about the sweet girl!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Yay!!! So glad that she's feeling better!!:aktion033:


----------



## babycake7

I'm just catching up on all that I've missed. I am so glad CiCi is acting more herself. Poor baby and poor you. It's scary enough to have them spayed/neutered...add unusual reactions and I would definitely be a basket case!


----------



## donnad

Just seeing this...I am glad to hear your baby is doing much better.


----------



## pippersmom

So happy she's feeling better. I bet you're feeling better too!


----------



## .13124

Her daddy got her a bacon piggy kong so she can feel better. I thought it was so cute the little piggy, and cici loves it, it's keeping her busy and not wanting to lick her wound. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## elly

Great news!!! My Whitney is going for her spay in the morning.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Just saw this....I am so happy CiCi is feeling better. I know how difficult it is to see them in discomfort. Thank goodness she is better today. :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2

I'm glad to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## Piccolina

Glad your baby is feeling much better.

I just had my Valentina spayed 2 weeks ago.

In the future, if you plan to have another fluff and spay/neuter her or him,
plan to leave the fluff as long as possible in the clinic (all day) so that the Vet can see the reaction after the surgery (maybe you did ?!?).

I picked up mine just before they closed the clinic at 7pm, so she was there at 7am and left the clinic at 7pm.

Also, plan to have YOUR VET after hours emergency phone number. 

Sorry you had this scare, we all get scared when one of the fluffs on SM has a problem or doesn't feel well,
glad she is now feeling better:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## .13124

elly said:


> Great news!!! My Whitney is going for her spay in the morning.


Goodluck!  


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Summergirl73

Nora, I'm so sorry that I'm just now seeing your post! I'm glad to hear though that Cici is feeling better. Poor little sweety, such a day! I hope yall get a good nights rest and that the healing goes very smoothly. Hugs!


----------



## .13124

Piccolina said:


> Glad your baby is feeling much better.
> 
> I just had my Valentina spayed 2 weeks ago.
> 
> In the future, if you plan to have another fluff and spay/neuter her or him,
> plan to leave the fluff as long as possible in the clinic (all day) so that the Vet can see the reaction after the surgery (maybe you did ?!?).
> 
> I picked up mine just before they closed the clinic at 7pm, so she was there at 7am and left the clinic at 7pm.
> 
> Also, plan to have YOUR VET after hours emergency phone number.
> 
> Sorry you had this scare, we all get scared when one of the fluffs on SM has a problem or doesn't feel well,
> glad she is now feeling better:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


She was actually spayed at the low cost clinic so I had to pick her up at 2pm. I really think for my next fluff I'm going to choose the vet though :\ I think I some offer over night stay, and I think that would be the best even if it's pricey. 

This whole process is so scary  I wish I could make her feel better. She's only allowed to have 1/4 pain pill every 12 hrs, and I feel like she's still in pain and discomfort. She can bearly move now, just like last night. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## lmillette

BellaNotte said:


> She was actually spayed at the low cost clinic so I had to pick her up at 2pm. I really think for my next fluff I'm going to choose the vet though :\ I think I some offer over night stay, and I think that would be the best even if it's pricey.
> 
> This whole process is so scary  I wish I could make her feel better. She's only allowed to have 1/4 pain pill every 12 hrs, and I feel like she's still in pain and discomfort. She can bearly move now, just like last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici&#55357;&#56374; & Nora&#55357;&#56425;
> ❤&#55357;&#56459;


Even though your vet didn't do the spay, I would give your vet's office a call and ask if they can give Cici a better pain maintenance plan. This doesn't seem to work for her. I would also have your vet take a look at her in case there is something else that is going on.


----------



## edelweiss

So how is your baby today? Hoping for better days to come.


----------



## .13124

edelweiss said:


> So how is your baby today? Hoping for better days to come.


She's doing so much better this morning! The only problem we're having is she won't take her medicine anymore :\. Since last night. I dont understand why because before she was doing good taking it, and she took her flea pill weeks ago with no problem. Its just 1/4th of the pill and I wrap it in cheddar cheese, it usually works, but she's being a smarty pants. I tried sausage and cream cheese, no luck. Hopefully she's not in pain later today. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## lmillette

BellaNotte said:


> She's doing so much better this morning! The only problem we're having is she won't take her medicine anymore :\. Since last night. I dont understand why because before she was doing good taking it, and she took her flea pill weeks ago with no problem. Its just 1/4th of the pill and I wrap it in cheddar cheese, it usually works, but she's being a smarty pants. I tried sausage and cream cheese, no luck. Hopefully she's not in pain later today.
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici&#55357;&#56374; & Nora&#55357;&#56425;
> ❤&#55357;&#56459;


 
Put the pill in peanut butter and place it on the roof of her mouth but let her lick your finger with the remaining peanut butter on it and it should go down with no problem!


----------



## Piccolina

Perhaps have the Vet check to see if the suture has not properly closed? Or maybe it is poking her skin? 

As to the medicine: you could crush the pill and mix it with some juice and give it to her with an eye dropper.

For your next pupp spay/neuter: here is what I did: the low cost clinic offered me the spay for $70.

I went to my Vet and asked him if he could do it somewhere close to that amount. He agreed at $140. 
He also removed 3 teeth and didn't charge me.

I felt much more comfortable having the procedure done at my Vet's clinic and my fluff was there for 12 hours and was taken care like a V.I.P.





*


----------



## .13124

lmillette said:


> Put the pill in peanut butter and place it on the roof of her mouth but let her lick your finger with the remaining peanut butter on it and it should go down with no problem!


Thank you I will try it. She doesn't like peanutbutter but Atleast maybe she won't be able to spit out the pill if it's sticky in her mouth


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124

Piccolina said:


> Perhaps have the Vet check to see if the suture has not properly closed? Or maybe it is poking her skin?
> 
> As to the medicine: you could crush the pill and mix it with some juice and give it to her with an eye dropper.
> 
> For your next pupp spay/neuter: here is what I did: the low cost clinic offered me the spay for $70.
> 
> I went to my Vet and asked him if he could do it somewhere close to that amount. He agreed at $140.
> He also removed 3 teeth and didn't charge me.
> 
> I felt much more comfortable having the procedure done at my Vet's clinic and my fluff was there for 12 hours and was taken care like a V.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow I didn't know I could ask the vet to lower the price. Her vet was going to charge me $250+. That's great advice I will definitely try that with my next fluff. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## lmillette

BellaNotte said:


> Wow I didn't know I could ask the vet to lower the price. Her vet was going to charge me $250+. That's great advice I will definitely try that with my next fluff.
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici&#55357;&#56374; & Nora&#55357;&#56425;
> ❤&#55357;&#56459;


You can use the same method with cream cheese, if she likes that. Do everything same just with cream cheese. The part that really helps it go down is when they are licking the rest of your finger.


----------

